# الأقسام التقنية > طلبات البرامج >  بحركة وحده بس تعرف الملفات اللي انفتحت على جهازك

## mylife079

*بحركه وحده بس تعرف الملفات اللي انفتحت على جهازك ف*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*


*هذه الطريقة :*
*لتعرف البرامج والملفات اللي تم فتحها على الكمبيوتر خلال فتره غيابك ...* 
*من قائمه أبدأ* 
*اختار* 
*أمر التشغيل ,,* 
*Run* 
*ثم اكتب* 

*Recent* 

*عندها سيتم فتح مجلد يحتوي على جميع الملفات والمجلدات التي تم فتحها وتم تشغيلها على جهازك*

----------


## MR.X

مشكور صديقي 
معلومة ممتازة واضيف اليها ...


الحركة هاي بتزبط في حالة انو يكون ما عندك  على الجهاز ديب فريز او غو باك ....

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## زهره التوليب

شكرا

----------


## mylife079

_شكرا ربيع على المرور_

_شكرا مها_ 

_شكرا زهرة_

----------


## m_vip_991

يسـلمو 

حركة حلوووة 

ويعطيك العافية

----------


## معاذ ملحم

يسلموووو يا محمد على الموضوع 

ثانكس

----------


## mylife079

_شكرا للجميع على المرور_

----------

